# What is that Amazon Store thingy?



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2007)

Instead of having you wonder, I thought I'd just explain what it does. It's actually quite cool if you want to play around with it. It never ceases to amaze me what they're programming into little web parts these days.

Anyhow, I initially integrated a little content searching thingy earlier in the day. The problem is that those kinds of things are unpredictable and could end up feeding inappropriate content. Bob Vigneault got a lingerie listing as an example.

I found this other module that allows you to actually search for items within Amazon right on the little module there. Thus, if you're looking for an item and want to price it out, you can see it right there in that window. Clicking on it will then take you to Amazon.

Why?

I'm not trying to be crass here but it will actually help defray some hosting expenses. I want it to be non-intrusive and not destroy the feel of the site. The prices are what you'll find directly on Amazon. The benefit to the board is that an item you would already purchase gives us a small affiliate income that will help in our hosting expenses.

I'm going to use some of the "white space" below the Amazon store thingy to start promoting some of the Reformed works of our dedicated small Reformed publishers here as well.

Anyhow, I hope the little Amazon thingy is not too intrusive and might actually be useful as you guys might be thinking about buying an item anyway and want to find out how much it costs.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Gryphonette (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, that's cool, Rich. Often y'all will mention a book I want to investigate, and this'll save me a step or two.


----------



## bradofshaw (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it just me, or are all the threads more narrow and off centered to the right?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it is great idea. Especially the idea of promoting our "own" books.

It never occured to me before, but how is the expense of the Pb covered?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2007)

Kevin said:


> I think it is great idea. Especially the idea of promoting our "own" books.
> 
> It never occured to me before, but how is the expense of the Pb covered?



With money.  It's actually not the monetary costs that are as "costly" as the time. It's all a labor of love though.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 2, 2007)

bradofshaw said:


> Is it just me, or are all the threads more narrow and off centered to the right?



No, it's not you. There's getting to be so much stuff on the PB pages now that our actual posts are getting crammed into a box that's surrounded with everything else. The PB is really getting cluttered-looking, in my opinion.

I realize there are expenses involved in running the PB, but one of the things I liked about the PB was that it was a haven _from_ advertising. Must there be advertising _everywhere_? Sigh...


----------



## Augusta (Oct 3, 2007)

bradofshaw said:


> Is it just me, or are all the threads more narrow and off centered to the right?




 Everything is squished. Otherwise, cool.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 3, 2007)

bradofshaw said:


> Is it just me, or are all the threads more narrow and off centered to the right?



For a second there, I thought you were making a political comment


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2007)

Rich, neither the search amazon or search pb is active on my screen. The title boxes are there but nothing is underdeath each. I also cannot collapse the others on the left side; nothing on the right. I'm using TvB Curves theme.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris,

I see them in the Tvb curves thingy. Could be a temp thing on your end.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2007)

It's weird. I restarted Firefox and same thing. I'll try flipping between themes.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope; same thing under the several I tried.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2007)

Weird Chris. I can't duplicate the problem. Works for me in Internet Explorer, Firefox, and Opera.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2007)

How do I capture a pic of my screen? I can show you what it looks like.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, you can click Shift-Print Scrn. Then paste that into an image editing app.

Chris - I believe you're not seeing it but if I can't re-duplicate it then I don't know how to fix it.

Is there anybody else experiencing the problem that is reading this thread. I've cycled through the themes and it's working for me.

Try emptying your saved Internet files and flushing your cookies. There are no ads served by either module - they're just HTML files.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2007)

It was the cookies, I see it now after clearing them. Will I have to do that and log in every time or was it because you changed something?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2007)

I did change one thing earlier in the day and that might have caused it.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I am experiencing what Chris is. I don't see the amazon thing anymore at all. The squishing thing is when I am in a thread. Everything is shoved over to the right side and the and there is 3" space on the right side of the thread. I am using PB black right now. The welcome page has stuff on both sides with threads down the middle which I think is normal. It's when I go into a thread that the stuff on the right is gone and it's just blank over there and the threads are narrow. Also some posts were more narrow than others like when someone posts a picture that is to big and it makes just their post big.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2007)

Traci,

Delete your saved internet files and cookies. I had to update a file yesterday and you probably still have some stuff cached.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 3, 2007)

I did that but it is still like that. I know why now. I found the Amazon thingy and it is why the threads are shoved over. I don't see it on the home page only when I am in a thread see picture below. Is that where the Amazon thing is supposed to be? If so then it's fine. Just weird because you scroll down and then there is just space to the right.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't see space to the right, I see space to the left. Everything is "shoved" over because there is a column there. Once you scroll down past the end of the column then there is going to be "white space" to the left. By the way, those kids in that screen shot are really cute!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 3, 2007)

I still had "shoved over to the right" in my head. Yes, the space is on the left.  And the kids are very cute.


----------

